# Comforting a Grieving Goat



## JirehFarmsTN (Aug 19, 2021)

We had a very sad morning at the farm today...one of our Nubian does unexpectedly passed away. 
We are determining the cause, but we have another issue...Her best friend and half sister is now extremely depressed. They were so close, never left each other’s side. 
Our remaining doe is refusing food and only wants to lay around now. I know this is probably something that just takes time, but is there anything we can do to help her?

We do have more goats, but she doesn’t share a tremendous bond with any of them so she has just been by herself since her buddy passed.

(RIP sweet Talulah ❤️)


----------



## caprines.n.me (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Some goats take the loss of a buddy and family member very seriously.  I don't know how or why your goat passed away, but if it was something that could be contagious please watch your other goats closely.  If one of them is not eating hopefully it's not because she's ill also.  I don't want to add to your stress but thought that I should at least mention it.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 19, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.  

Truly, not much you CAN do.  Spend time with them and let them grieve.  You see, animals do grieve.  I had a mini mare just truly die from losing her friend!  It is tragic.  But sure enough, this otherwise healthy mare just stopped eating. Laid down and died!  They had been together almost 20 yrs. 

Offer both treats when you visit a couple times a day.  Vit B stimulates appetite.  First thing I see is "off feed".  Gets worse from there.   This is serious.


----------



## JirehFarmsTN (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you both for your replies.
We believe the doe who passed could have eaten something toxic (though I have no idea how) or possibly chocked. No signs of suffering, no previous signs of illness. She was up, eating, and normal last night and dead this morning 😢
I will continue to monitor our girl Fern. She did end up grazing for a short time, but she’s back to laying around. I will try the Vit. B, and offer some yummy treats to try and get her back on feed ❤️


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2021)

Poor girl, she is broken-hearted. Lots of love, treats and encouragement. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 25, 2021)

Give her a Vitamin B complex shot.  It is good for appetite, depression, etc.  Used it on our goats to assist with any stress situation.

Are you sure she is not coming down with what ever killed her sister?


----------



## JirehFarmsTN (Aug 25, 2021)

Just an update!

Fern has started eating pretty much normally again. She is going out and grazing with the herd during the day now too. She still stands off by herself more than she used to, and still appears sad, but she is slowly adjusting to life without her sister. 
She got a Vitamin B shot, Jumpstart and probiotics and they did Tarek to help her some. Praying she will continue to heal over time ❤️
She hasn’t shown any signs of illness thus far...clear eyes, nose, breathing sounds normal, normal droppings, and no temp...but we are still on high alert with our whole herd. Hopefully nobody else comes down with anything 🤞🏻


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 25, 2021)

She'll buddy up with another before long.   Goats tend to stay in family groups.

Oh. They graze and commune with one another but, if you watch, they like to bed down with their own, if any.

Glad to hear Fern is doing well.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm so sorry... I've lost 5, in the last 10 months. Losing them is so hard on the human heart, so it's no surprise that it would be just as hard on the surviving critters' hearts. Hugs to all of you, and I hope your sweet girl finds another buddy, soon.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2021)

That is good news, glad Fern is healing her heart.


----------

